
Show HN: Layluh – Watch videos and livestreams without distractions - gguevaraa
https://www.layluh.com/
======
gguevaraa
Hey everyone, this is just a small app I made. I basically turned DF Tube (the
extension) into a website and added support for a few websites like YouTube,
Vimeo, Bitchute, and Twitch.

It works like outline.com too, so take any URL from these sites and add
'layluh.com' before it (layluh.com/URL).

Tech stack isn't that exciting. Just Node.js and JavaScript.

------
eldados
Thank you for that! My toddler can now watch safely without ads ️

